# Off the ground casting



## cobia77 (Jan 17, 2003)

Once again Iam in search of help. I have a surfking 10' and a Tica 10' both with sl30sh 's on them . I can out cast the tica all day long with the surfking, their both same action and using same weight. I pretty much use a pendullem cast all the time . Would a off the ground cast help with the tica and could you explain the technique. I maynot be doing it correctly. I still have both sets of brakes in both reels. Debating wether or not to take them out of the reel on the surfking, really dont like proffesional overruns. But that will take practice. By the fished the pound nets today caught nothing but a tan. Again thanks to those that help ....


----------



## GoBow (Oct 13, 2003)

Cobia77, By no means an expert... I don't think the OTG cast is as powerful as the pendulum. So going to that style (OTG), will probably result in less distance for either rod you're using. Any way to switch the reels to see if that is causing any problems. Could be a diffence between the reels causing problems for ya. Just a thought, Good Luck, GoBow


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*pendulum cast*

With eight oz and bait I can cast farther with an off the ground cast. I never cast more than five oz with a pendulum. I can't hold the spool plus I think it would break my rods. I have no dought it would break a tica. I would not cast more than 3 to 4 oz on a 10 ft tica with a pendulum cast.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

As it has been explained to me, and trust me I'm no expert. The OTG cast is a very powerful cast and it lays the foundation for other casts. There are several people that can OTG greater than 700 feet. If your OTG is faulty, most likely your pendulum will be also. Here is a URL showing Neil Mackellow doing an OTG cast
http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/otga.html
I hope this helps.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

the OTG is really the last third of a pendulum cast, which means to me i have a 66% better chance of not screwing it up, what do i know about a pendulum anyway-pendulum is for wussies, the backcast, now there's a mans cast. anthony how's that BC doing.
charlie
king-western north carolina branch-REMEDIAL GROUP


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I think that most of the better casters would agree that you MUST master the OTG before progressing onto any other style.  

Big Brother you are correct in that the OTG is the final 33% of the cast, but if you cannot master the end the the begining is a waste of time. 

I would suggest to any budding caster/angler to spend more time understanding how and why the OTG cast works then you'll spend less time when moving on to other casting styles. (Pendulum/Backcast).


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

led,
you are dead on about the OTG being the place to start. i'm teaching a surf fishing class here in the mountains of north carolina this summer and that is where everyone is going to start.
charlie


----------



## cobia77 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Cast*

Gentleman thanks for the info. The link to the site helped out alot. Iwill be on the beach fishing and practicing. Iam not the serious tournement type caster but a little extra always help.
Why do you think casting more than 5oz/w bait on a tica heavy tc2 fast action 10' would break it? I wasnt having problems the other day with 6oz.

Where can I find out the basics to the back cast or can somebody explain it . thanks


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*tica*

Some people can cast harder than others. If you are not breaking a 10 ft tica with 6 oz and a pendullum cast it is a lot stronger than anything on the market that is rated for 4 oz. How far are you throwing it ? There is no way I would let one of the really strong casters thow 8 or even 6 oz on my rods with a pendullum cast. I would't even do it myself .


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

cobia,
come up to crisfield, md. weekend after next, there should be several backcasters and OTG casters mixed in with the pendulum casters. i know i will be there. details at the sportcast usa website.
charlie


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

Not exactly.. im a power caster, when i cast i usually put all of my power into the rod and i cast 6&bait 155-165 no problem... i have aa 11ft Tica heavy fast action w/ a sl30sh...20# suffix line... the otg cast is a great cast and i can get just as far as if i was using the pendulum but a full blown pendulum will get the bait farther...tightlines



Fred


----------



## cobia77 (Jan 17, 2003)

*cast*

Gentleman thx for the info. From what reading I've been doing my pendullum tech needs some work. I think I will abandon that for know and get this otg cast down pat. Any futher input is greatly appreciated.


----------

